# Best Spike/Surge Protector?



## shreeux (Mar 7, 2017)

Recently my local surge Protector shows indication of "Neutral open". I need to check all junction box with an electrician.

Before that, I need buy for Branded Spike/Surge Protector.

Now confuse to buy with Indicator or without Indicator.

Pls Suggest.

Budget 1.5...If good will extend.



*i.imgur.com/swAr10s.jpg

*i.imgur.com/rxRS3W5.jpg


----------



## bssunilreddy (Mar 7, 2017)

Get any Belkin Surge Protector which are good quality rather going with local ones with LED indicator lights. 

Sent from my Lenovo K33a42 using Tapatalk


----------



## The Sorcerer (Mar 8, 2017)

I have four belkin surge protectors. No issues so far. Belkin has "power" and "ground" indicators. I use that MX plug checking device to see if a plug is all okay before I connect anything to it. Maybe not use this to connect other stuff on it, but at least keep and use as an indicator.


----------



## shreeux (Mar 8, 2017)

bssunilreddy said:


> Get any Belkin Surge Protector which are good quality rather going with local ones with LED indicator lights.
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo K33a42 using Tapatalk




1.If buy Belkin product if any other circuit problem in future...How will know that's my doubt.


or Any other separate indicator meter available?


2.An indicator shows "Neutral open" can I use same like this any problem will occur?


----------



## shreeux (Mar 8, 2017)

The Sorcerer said:


> I have four belkin surge protectors. No issues so far. Belkin has "power" and "ground" indicators. I use that MX plug checking device to see if a plug is all okay before I connect anything to it. Maybe not use this to connect other stuff on it, but at least keep and use as an indicator.



I check with Belkin product there is no "power" and "ground" indicators.


----------



## The Sorcerer (Mar 8, 2017)

shreeux said:


> I check with Belkin product there is no "power" and "ground" indicators.



Oh...

Mine are the older ones. It seems the newer ones don't have them! :-\


----------



## bssunilreddy (Mar 8, 2017)

Check this from Anchor:Anchor Power Strip 4 Way with Individual Switch Anchor Power Strip 4 Way with Individual Switch: copper: Amazon.in: Computers & Accessories

It has individual switches and indicator as well.

Sent from my Lenovo K33a42 using Tapatalk


----------



## shreeux (Mar 8, 2017)

bssunilreddy said:


> Check this from Anchor:Anchor Power Strip 4 Way with Individual Switch Anchor Power Strip 4 Way with Individual Switch: copper: Amazon.in: Computers & Accessories
> 
> It has individual switches and indicator as well.
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo K33a42 using Tapatalk



Thanks for suggestions...

Today went to MX Dealer for inquiry and display about "MX Surge Protector" and bought "AC line Fault Detector" for 150rs.
*MX AC LINE FAULT DETECTOR - MX 1177: Amazon.in: Industrial &amp; Scientific*


----------



## shreeux (Mar 8, 2017)

Today bought "MX AC LINE FAULT DETECTOR" in MX Dealer for Rs.150/-.

*i.imgur.com/pfGIImv.jpg


----------



## shreeux (Mar 8, 2017)

Today went to MX Dealer for inquiry about "MX Surge Protector"

Found interest thing in *MX Spike& Surge Protector 6 Universal Socket, W/ Individual Fuse & CHILD SAFETY SHUTTER

It has "EMI/RFI Noise Filter " other than Belkin features.*



*i.imgur.com/VeKnAPr.jpg

*

Also found Good features marked in red arrow.*



*i.imgur.com/6i53QkN.jpg



*Also chosen Belkin Essential Series 8-Socket Surge Protector it's fewer features compared to MX.*,



*i.imgur.com/1n4CnFM.jpg

*
Suggestions Welcome...!!!*


----------



## shreeux (Mar 8, 2017)

After bought "MX AC LINE FAULT DETECTOR" checked with direct plug with my surge protector. Found my surge protector was faulty. Finally home wiring was good. Now looking for good Surge Protector.


*i.imgur.com/lNu8hwe.jpg


*i.imgur.com/ZoSswqT.jpg


----------



## The Sorcerer (Mar 10, 2017)

Yes its a useful little device.


----------



## saswat23 (Mar 11, 2017)

CyberPower BO820SAO-UN 8-Outlet Surge Protector: Amazon.in: Computers &amp; Accessorie

APC P8U2-IN 8-Socket Surge Protector: Amazon.in: Computers &amp; Accessorie


----------



## shreeux (Mar 11, 2017)

saswat23 said:


> CyberPower BO820SAO-UN 8-Outlet Surge Protector: Amazon.in: Computers &amp; Accessorie
> 
> APC P8U2-IN 8-Socket Surge Protector: Amazon.in: Computers &amp; Accessorie



Thanks for recommend..But currently, choose...MX and Belkin..either one buy within a week...


----------



## shreeux (Mar 17, 2017)

Even though select BELKIN Essential Series 8-Socket Surge Protector

Finally bought MX Surge Protector for 1100/- Due to EMI/RFI filter...Next will be Belkin for TV set.


*i.imgur.com/RLkJGaD.jpg

*i.imgur.com/JLyGO23.jpg


----------



## shreeux (Mar 17, 2017)

Bought @ 270/-

*i.imgur.com/W0Yri2f.jpg


----------



## saswat23 (Mar 18, 2017)

You already bought a 8 socket Surge protector. What's the need of this single one then?


----------



## shreeux (Mar 20, 2017)

saswat23 said:


> You already bought a 8 socket Surge protector. What's the need of this single one then?



Its for TV...................


----------



## shreeux (Oct 23, 2017)

MenaXiao said:


> I suggest you BESTEK surge protectors, If you want to save more space, then BESTEK desktop surge protector is good for you. the desktop surge protector has 8 outlets and 6 USB ports and has USB and AC outlets indicators. If you want a surge protector with long cable, then you can choose another 8-outlet surge protector with 5566J higher surge protection. I'm now using the desktop surge protector and mainly for my personal electronics. FOr family theater, I'm going to buy the 5566J surge protector.



More Expensive....Compare to all models


----------

